# compiling PL/Java



## ranggadablues (May 6, 2011)

hallo,

I want to install adepmiere on my BSD system from the website I found, I follow step by step until I found error messege like this:

```
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/java/linux-sun-jdk14/org.postgresql.pljava/build/classes/pljava'
javac -source 1.4 -target 1.4 -d . <java sources>
gmake[1]: *** [.timestamp] Killed: 9
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/linux-sun-jdk14/org.postgresql.pljava/build/classes/pljava'
gmake: *** [pljava_all] Error 2
```

Before I do this steps, after install Java and PostgreSQL:

```
cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@cvs.pgfoundry.org:/cvsroot/pljava login
cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@cvs.pgfoundry.org:/cvsroot/pljava checkout org.postgresql.pljava
setenv JAVA_HOME /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.5.0
cd org.postgresql.pljava/
gmake
```

Am I do something wrong? Or could anyone tell me what this error message means?

thank you


----------



## ranggadablues (May 6, 2011)

I've tried to download diablo jdk 1.5 and when I try these steps again:


```
> cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@cvs.pgfoundry.org:/cvsroot/pljava login
> cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@cvs.pgfoundry.org:/cvsroot/pljava checkout org.postgresql.pljava
> setenv JAVA_HOME /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.5.0
> cd org.postgresql.pljava/
> gmake
```

then it shows:


```
Makefile:51: *** PL/Java 1.4.2 can only be compiled with JDK 1.4 or 1.5. stop
```

This my java version:


```
java -version

java version "1.5.0"
Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build diablo-1.5.0-b01)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build diablo-1.5.0_07-b01, mixed mode)
```

Any suggestion?

thanks


----------

